# Wineberry over Silver (PPG Radiance/Vibrance II)



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about painting my car Wineberry over Sterling Silver using the PPG Radiance-Vibrance II collection. When I looked at the chip in the shop it didn't look marroon. It looked like a rich red, which had some magenta/pink in it with heavy flake. When I got home and typed in Wineberry in the search engine of my computer, all the pics. of car with Wineberry paint looked real marroon and dark. I know chips look different than the actual finished product. So has anyone out there used/heard anything about this PPG Vibrance Wineberry? Any pics./any info would be appreciated.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah. That's a bad ass color debating weather if I should do it on my 64


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, you like it? I'm not sure cause all the Wineberry's I've seen posted on the internet look too marron for me. What do u think?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah that's what I'm going for a more maroon color but not the flat maroon look. 

Maybe even a metalic might look good.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

The wineberry over silver does have a pinkish tone to it. You may want to shoot it over a red......might mellow out the pink.


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like a pink/magenta tone. So your saying that the PPG Radiance/Vibrance Wineberry is not too marroon (I'm trying to stay away from marroon). That it is more red. Does it have somewhat of a color shifting effect? I told my painter that I wanted it over sterling silver (like in the paint chip).


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

can u post the color


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

x2


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2007, 08:37 AM~7882460
> *Yeah that's what I'm going for a more maroon color but not the flat maroon look.
> 
> Maybe even a metalic might look good.
> *


GOOD CHOICE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@May 19 2007, 10:19 AM~7936003
> *GOOD CHOICE
> *


what you going with on the tray?


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 19 2007, 11:16 PM~7939573
> *what you going with on the tray?
> *


ORGINAL PPG BLUE
WHITE TOP
(PAINT JOB WILL LOOK LIKE THIS)
STILL DEBATING WHETHER OR NOT IF I WILL DO ANY PATTERN ON THE TOP..


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how about a gold base under the wineberry red,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@May 20 2007, 09:55 AM~7940432
> *ORGINAL PPG BLUE
> WHITE TOP
> (PAINT JOB WILL LOOK LIKE THIS)
> ...


Nice. I would opt to go with no paterns on the roof now a days that's all everyone is doing.


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7941074
> *how about a gold base under the wineberry red,
> *



word i think gold is the best looking base for wineberry and yandy red


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it should be apple red over silver ,or wineberry over gold.


----------

